# حاجات خاصه بمينا هوت كوبتك مان



## ++menooo++ (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ده الكمبيوتر بتاع مينا هوت الغالى*








و دى خزنه الفلوس اللى فيها فلوس لا حصر لها و لا عدد






اما الصوره اللى جايه دى بقى فدى صوره مينا هوت و زى ما احنا عارفيين انه شجاع من و هو صغير



و طبعا عايزيين تشوفوا وسيله المواصلات اللى بيستخدمها مينا هوت 
مش هحمكم منها و اهيه صوره العجله بتاعت مينا هوت باشا






و طبعا هو يوم العيد لازم يغير النظام فبدل ما يطلع بالعجله بيطلع بالموتوسبكل و انا لقتله صوره كده و هو ماشى بيه





مره كان فى طياره بتعدى من فوق بيت مينا و كان طبعا فى شويه قرود عساسيل اوى بيشاورولها 







و طبعا دى صوره بنت الجران هى و بتلعب مع الحيوان الصغنون اللى بيربيه مينا هوت فى بيته هو الف جدا طبعا و مبيضرش








انتظروا الجزء التانى و بقيه صور خاصه للأعضاء


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه حلوة يامينو الله عليك *
*مش تنسى ياكوبتيك تسلفي 7 جنية ونص من الخزنة دي*


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه شكرا يا رامى لمرورك و يظهر ان كل واحد هيطلب من مينا فلوس و هيسيب المنتدى مديون*


----------



## mary (4 سبتمبر 2006)

كوبتك مان دايماً عنده الجديد على العموم حلو الكمبيوتر لإللى من غير شاشة أهى حاجة ترحم العين شوية وتريح الأعصاب
شكراً يا مينو على إظهار الحقيقة المجردة لمقتنيات كوبتك مان


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 سبتمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> كوبتك مان دايماً عنده الجديد على العموم حلو الكمبيوتر لإللى من غير شاشة أهى حاجة ترحم العين شوية وتريح الأعصاب
> شكراً يا مينو على إظهار الحقيقة المجردة لمقتنيات كوبتك مان


*احنا فى الخدمه:smil12: *
*و اى فضايح انا موجود :yahoo: :yahoo: *
*شكرا لمرورك يا ميرى*


----------



## ميرنا (4 سبتمبر 2006)

انا ممكن اصدق اى حاجه الا دى يبنى ربنا امر بستر





> دى خزنه الفلوس اللى فيها فلوس لا حصر لها و لا عدد


----------



## Mh@MihOo (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ما الراجل مدلع اهو *
*انتو حاقدين عليه ليه*
*بس يا مينو ماتنساش تبقى تجيب صوره وشق الاستبس الحيوان المفضل لمينا*​


----------



## artamisss (4 سبتمبر 2006)

* كووووووووووووووويس قوى  انه عنده فلوس لسه   انا عاوزة  النفقه بتاعتى بقى من يوم ماطلقنى  الجبااااااااان ده 
كفايه انه عمال يبصبص  لبنت الجيران  من زمان و انا ساكته   وكافيه على الخبر ماجور  ربنا على الظالم والمفترى اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2006)

:smil12:  شجاع من يومك يا مينا  قاعد بين قطبين القطر يا خرابى على الشجاعه مش خايف القطر يتعور!!!!!!


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*كدا يا مينو تشلفطني خالص

انا علي اخر الزمن معايا فلوس 

اخص عليك

وكمان مربي قرود فوق البيت

ومعايا الكائن المتوحش ده وسايبه مع البت بتاعتي كمان

ده ياكلها ياابا هههههههه

لما اشوفك يا مينو 

وهنزل صورتك الحلوة في قسم صور الاعضاء

انتظر الفضيحة قريبااااااا*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه حلوة يامينو الله عليك *
> *مش تنسى ياكوبتيك تسلفي 7 جنية ونص من الخزنة دي*



*انا لاقي اكل :smil12: 

شوف واحد يسلفنا احنا الجوز :smil13: *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه شكرا يا رامى لمرورك و يظهر ان كل واحد هيطلب من مينا فلوس و هيسيب المنتدى مديون*



*مش انتا اللي دبستني يا استاذ :ranting: *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> كوبتك مان دايماً عنده الجديد على العموم حلو الكمبيوتر لإللى من غير شاشة أهى حاجة ترحم العين شوية وتريح الأعصاب
> شكراً يا مينو على إظهار الحقيقة المجردة لمقتنيات كوبتك مان



*تشتريه يا ماري :smil12:

وقلبي بيقولي انك فرحانه فيا ياشريرة :t32: 

*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> انا ممكن اصدق اى حاجه الا دى يبنى ربنا امر بستر



*اهيه 

زوجتي العزيزة تؤكد اننا مفلس

ده انا لو معايا خزنة زي دي كنت بعتها :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Mh@MihOo قال:


> *ما الراجل مدلع اهو *
> *انتو حاقدين عليه ليه*
> *بس يا مينو ماتنساش تبقى تجيب صوره وشق الاستبس الحيوان المفضل لمينا*​



*ربنا يخليكي يا ماهي

انتي القلب الطيب في المنتدي الشرير ده

بس لو مش كنتي جبتي سيرة وشق الاستبس:ranting: 

:t32: :t32: :t32: 

علشان مش بينكشف علي حد​*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * كووووووووووووووويس قوى  انه عنده فلوس لسه   انا عاوزة  النفقه بتاعتى بقى من يوم ماطلقنى  الجبااااااااان ده
> كفايه انه عمال يبصبص  لبنت الجيران  من زمان و انا ساكته   وكافيه على الخبر ماجور  ربنا على الظالم والمفترى اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ *



*:smil13: ياريت معايا فلوس :smil13: 

اما بقي بخصوص بنت الجيران 

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 

ايوه ايوه وديني في داهية

هو انا بشوف اساسا يا مفترية 

ما انتي عارفة اللي فيها :dntknw:​*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :smil12:  شجاع من يومك يا مينا  قاعد بين قطبين القطر يا خرابى على الشجاعه مش خايف القطر يتعور!!!!!!



*طبعااااااااااااا

جاتلك علي المستريح دي:ranting: 

ليكي يوم يا مفترية :spor22: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *طبعااااااااااااا
> 
> جاتلك علي المستريح دي:ranting:
> 
> ليكي يوم يا مفترية :spor22: *





:beee: :beee:   مش انت اللى عاملى فيها شجاع وقاعد بين قطبين قطر         فرصتى بقي :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :beee: :beee:   مش انت اللى عاملى فيها شجاع وقاعد بين قطبين قطر         فرصتى بقي :yahoo: :yahoo:



*ليكي يوم ياظالمة 

يارب تكوني بتزوري جنينة الحيوانات

ويهرب اسد من قفصه 

ويسيب ال 1000 زائر ويتغدي بيكي :ranting: 

قولي امين*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ليكي يوم ياظالمة
> يارب تكوني بتزوري جنينة الحيوانات
> ويهرب اسد من قفصه
> ويسيب ال 1000 زائر ويتغدي بيكي :ranting:
> قولي امين*



:yahoo: :yahoo:  جنينه الحيوانات قفلت علشان انفلونزا الطيور :yahoo: :dance: 

ولو اسد كالنى يبقي بالهنا والشفا :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :yahoo: :yahoo:  جنينه الحيوانات قفلت علشان انفلونزا الطيور :yahoo: :dance:
> 
> ولو اسد كالنى يبقي بالهنا والشفا :smil12:


*
اوكي ياموسهل

واسمع خبر اكلك قريبااااااا :ranting: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *
> اوكي ياموسهل
> 
> واسمع خبر اكلك قريبااااااا :ranting: *



بعد الشر عليا انشالله اللى يكرهونى:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> بعد الشر عليا انشالله اللى يكرهونى:yaka: :yaka:



*اهو انتي :beee: *


----------



## artamisss (5 سبتمبر 2006)

* انت عاوزنى  اتستر على فضايحك  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بصو يا جماعه مينا ده يااااااااااما  بصبص لبنت الجيران بتاعت  الحيوان الاليف ده  وكانوا يربوة سوا 
ماشى بس نظرا لانى خلعتك فى المحكمه فا هاشردك براحتتتتتتتتى هههههههههههههه*


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف انتوا عنيكم صفرا كدا لية 
الراجل ربنا يزيدة عندة فلوس ومش عارف يفارقها 
دا بدل ما تزودوهالة 
بس هو علشان بيحبنى هيسلفنى 100 جنية منها
صح ولا ايـــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مش هقول يا مينا اكتر من اشرب يا حبيب قلبى*


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * انت عاوزنى اتستر على فضايحك لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> 
> *بصو يا جماعه مينا ده يااااااااااما بصبص لبنت الجيران بتاعت الحيوان الاليف ده وكانوا يربوة سوا *
> *ماشى بس نظرا لانى خلعتك فى المحكمه فا هاشردك براحتتتتتتتتى هههههههههههههه*


 

*بتتكلمى جد يا دودو يعنى ايه وضحى وضحى :dntknw: *


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*عايزيين جنازه و يشبعوا فيها لطم*


----------



## artamisss (7 سبتمبر 2006)

* شوفوا بقى  الله امر بالستر  احنا عندنا  اخوات صبيان برضه نخاف عليهم من الفتنه  لذلك مش هاقول اى حاجه من فضايحه *


----------



## heidi (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههه  لا عجبونى *

*بس فاتت عليك حاجة *

*نسيت تحط  الحيوان الاليف بتاع مينا *
*نسيت تحط وشق الاستبس بتاع مينا  *​


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2006)

يا عم ماتسلفنى العجلة بتاعتك دية اروح بيها الجامعة انا مش طماع اوى 
وياريت لو مصروف صغنن خالص من الخزنة الجامدة دية وياسلام بقى لو تدينى اللاب توب 
بتاعك دة يومين ومش هقولك بيتكم جميل واجى اقعد عندكم شهرين بس ممكن اجى اسبوعين بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مكنتش اعرف يا مينو انك بتكره كوبتك بطريقه دى *

*طب هات فيلا عربيه مرصعه بلماس بدل خزنه الاطفال دى جتك وكسه مش عارفه تولع المنتدى عليه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


artamisss قال:



			شوفوا بقى الله امر بالستر احنا عندنا اخوات صبيان برضه نخاف عليهم من الفتنه لذلك مش هاقول اى حاجه من فضايحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا طلعتى اصيله فعلا يا ديانا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

heidi قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه لا عجبونى *​
> *بس فاتت عليك حاجة *​
> ...



*لا ركزى شويه ده انا حاطه مع صوره بنت الجيران*
*علشان كده دياانا زعلانه و مش عايزه تفضحه فى حكايه بنت الجيران*
*لاكن انا بقى هقضحه*
*الحقيقه يا جماعه انا صبرت كتير لكن مفيش فايده*
*اقوله يا مينا ديانا كويسه و هتخسرها يقولى مش مهم البنت دى انا اعرفها من هى و صغيره و هى جارلاتى و انا بحبها من زمان*
*اقوله يا مينا ديانا لو عرفت هتخلعك يقولى ولا يهمنى غير انها ما تقدرش تخلعنى من اساسه*
*اهيه خلعته بقى و انا فضحته علشان يحرم:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: *
*و ربنا يستر عليا :spor22: :spor22: *


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


oesi_no قال:



			يا عم ماتسلفنى العجلة بتاعتك دية اروح بيها الجامعة انا مش طماع اوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


oesi_no قال:


> *وياريت لو مصروف صغنن خالص من الخزنة الجامدة دية وياسلام بقى لو تدينى اللاب توب *
> *بتاعك دة يومين ومش هقولك بيتكم جميل واجى اقعد عندكم شهرين بس ممكن اجى اسبوعين بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*حلو اوى اتنك قنوع يا بوب مش بطلب اى حاجه خالص*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


			
				ميرنا;63829 قال:
			
		


			مكنتش اعرف يا مينو انك بتكره كوبتك بطريقه دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما تقلقوش يا جماعه زى ما احنا متعودين ميرنا بتولع النـفـ ... اقصد ميرنا بتهدى النفوزس كالمعتاد*


			
				ميرنا;63829 قال:
			
		

> *طب هات فيلا عربيه مرصعه بلماس بدل خزنه الاطفال دى جتك وكسه مش عارفه تولع المنتدى عليه*


*منك نستفيد يا ميرنا عايز الحقيقه اخد كورس عندك *
*الحقيقه يا ميرنا*





















*اللى مكنتش عايز اقولك عليها*











































*و حايش نفسى من زمان*













































*هى*

















































انتى مصيبه​


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخس عليك اخس يا مينو انا مصيبه طب دانا غلبان االمنتدى ربنا على المفترى اكمنى وليه ومكسوره الجناح معرفش يعنى ايه بس مش مهم *


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


ميرنا قال:



			اخس عليك اخس يا مينو انا مصيبه طب دانا غلبان االمنتدى ربنا على المفترى اكمنى وليه ومكسوره الجناح معرفش يعنى ايه بس مش مهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا جماعه مين اللى بيتكلم انا مش مصدق*
*لو حد مقتنع بالكلام ده ياريت يفهمنى*


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*فى ايه ياه انتا الزوق مش نافع يعنى لازم الم الناس وازعق متهمد بقا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*


ميرنا قال:



			فى ايه ياه انتا الزوق مش نافع يعنى لازم الم الناس وازعق متهمد بقا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**معلش بقى يا ميرنا السماح من فضلك اصلى انا اترعبت هههههههه:beee: :beee: :beee: *


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

:t33:


----------

